# Elgin Motorbike....pics



## richtrix (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Guys.....I just bought this bike off ebay and would appreciate any information / thoughts from the knowledgeable folks here. I haven't received the bike yet so all I've got is the pics. 

Pre war Motorbikes are new to me, Ive wanted a nice original for a while and with a little light cleaning I think this one will fit the bill.

The wheels are not wood but I can't tell if they are clinchers. I'm hoping I can find some tires. 

any info appreciated.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 10, 2011)

A very nice find...I'm jealous.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea i watched that bike nice ride


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 11, 2011)

The wheels look like the steel-clad wood Lobdell style...


----------



## bud poe (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw that bike in real life, it is a beautiful original.  I'm glad you saved it from being parted out!
Solid repro tires will probably be your best bet for something to fit those wheels, ebay or memory lane I think...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 11, 2011)

Harper Machine tires are supposed to be the best for singletube replacements, but they are now out of production.  Here is a thread at the Wheelmen about them, and some other options:
http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3375
Hopefully your rims are clinchers, but they are not too common in the US at that time.


----------



## IJamEcono (Jan 11, 2011)

congrats on your purchase. I saw that on ebay too. And then I saw it in my dreams..which was where it had to stay!

Hope you find your tires. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## richtrix (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information and compliments guys. 
I had just sold my 49 Phantom so I figured while I had the (bike money) I had better jump on it. I know he had listed it a few times before, starting out at about a grand. I gave $700 shipped. I was looking for an original with the exact survivor look so I'm happy to get it. 

TALEWINDS, I bet you are right, for some reason the owner wasn't sure about the wheels


----------



## OldRider (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful bike! Your rear rack is very likely a Wald aftermarket rack,its very similar to mine, they first appeared in catalogues in the early 30s, so it is period correct.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 11, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Beautiful bike! Your rear rack is very likely a Wald aftermarket rack,its very similar to mine, they first appeared in catalogues in the early 30s, so it is period correct.




Glad to here that....Thanks for the info.....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2011)

...I would say you did quite well. Keep us posted on any refreshing work!  chao.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 12, 2011)

did you want info on your bike? by the looks of the tank graphics I would date that around 1930-33.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes! Thanks Dave, any info is appreciated.



dave the wave said:


> did you want info on your bike? by the looks of the tank graphics I would date that around 1930-33.


----------

